# Cognitive style writing analysis thread



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can post your writings here to see what kind of cognitive style you have.

Quoting from @Ananael on what kind of writings would be best for analysis: 

_They are cognitive styles, not writing styles. This requires you to think more about how you think. Due to the influence of other Reinin dichotomies other than the ones involved in cog style as well as subtype, writings between individuals of different groups may appear similar for other reasons. And if writing style is going to be used, I think longer stretches of thought need to be used as examples. A paper about 2 pages in length might be more appropriate than a short paragraph since there are more elaborate chains of thought in longer pieces of writing, generally speaking of course_


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

What kind of writing, though? Fiction or what?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> What kind of writing, though? Fiction or what?


Preferably a discussion or argument of a certain topic. Fiction might not capture the cognitive style nearly as much, in theory anyway.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Nothing to see here. :wink:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I would like to contribute with some samples, but as I doubt that here are other Spanish speakers, I will have to write something new, unless someone actually could understand my mother language. Then I could send part of my lab reports lol


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

Analyzing _writing_ to pin down forms of cognition is difficult, though it can be done if you retain the material and Gulenko's article tightly in mind. It's definitely not as easy as spotting IE's, simple lucid interpretations will not be possible. You'll need to apply guesswork where intentions based on context become fuzzy for you (as every person will).

Forms of Cognition link, for convenience
Socionics - the16types.info - Forms of Cognition by Victor Gulenko

 
Mnemonic Table - _I Highly recommend you read the article first_ ReininGulenkoStaticFragmentary-analytical thinkingDynamicAssociative-synthetic thinkingPositivismTendency to maximize the positive
Thought process prevails comparison: Positivists more easily hold overall views of an object, without considering its internal divisionsNegativismTendency to minimize the negative
Thought process prevails contrast: Negativists more easily distinguish its extreme points of separation and opposing contrasts.ProcessEvolution: Developing outward
Deductive thinking-complication of thought structure-small to largeResultInvolution: Coalescing inward
Inductive reasoning-simplification of thought structure-large to small
Warm-Up: 
LIE: Dynamic, Positivist, Result-> Associative-synthetic, positive, inductive 
Yields-> Vortical-Synergetic Cognition

Synergetics—the science of how order emerges from chaos.

Can you see and make the connections on how the combination of [Associative-synthetic, positive, inductive] thinking produces [Synergetics-the science of how order emerges from chaos]?

***Remember! 
Reinin: Leftists/Result types are ESE, LII, SLE, IEI, LIE, ESI, IEE and SLI, Rightists/Process types are - ILE, SEI, EIE, LSI, SEE, ILI, LSE and EII
*Gulenko*: Leftists types are ILE, SEI, EIE, LSI, SEE, ILI, LSE and EII; Rightists types are ESE, LII, SLE, IEI, LIE, ESI, IEE and SLI


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Ananael said:


> Preferably a discussion or argument of a certain topic. Fiction might not capture the cognitive style nearly as much, in theory anyway.


 Politics | noli me tangere


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Plenty of posts to choose on this forum.

I think some kind of longer memoire or retelling of one's life is better than a strict argumentative or similar article because the form is freer, simply. The more free the writing is, the more likely I think people will exhibit their primary forms of thinking too.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

.o370vc90fxdsl


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

double trouble


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...nerable-polr-mbti-inferior-3.html#post3974804

Okay use this one too if 5 pages is too much work. 
I'll come back with thoughts later.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Plenty of posts to choose on this forum.
> 
> I think some kind of longer memoire or retelling of one's life is better than a strict argumentative or similar article because the form is freer, simply. The more free the writing is, the more likely I think people will exhibit their primary forms of thinking too.


 I'll give this a go, if anyone would want to try. I won't claim it's that interesting tho.


* *




The best place to talk about my life is at the beginning. Actually, it's before that, because I was born essentially by total chance. The story of how my mother and father met and eloped is too long to tell here, but suffice to say that it is not ordinary. At any rate they had a child (hurray, me) in 1991. I was born in Malaysia. We quickly left that country (although I'm back here now) because my mother was homesick and pined for England and because my dad was a dissident. 

We settled in rural, rather leafy, Northern England where we had a beautiful detached house with a great garden in which I spent a lot of my childhood. When I was a child I had all things I could want. But all I wanted was books and lego. I built my own universe with lego and I have never met a person who had so much lego as I did. So things looked pretty good, except of course nothing lasts forever, and we began to run out of money and my dad returned back to Malaysia to work, but after that money was pretty tight, of course you don't notice that as a child. My mother worked two jobs and after my granddad died, my grandmother came to live with us. My dad would come back irregularly. These were always the highlights of my childhood, the best moments.

My grandmother was like a star in my life. Possibly I think she is my favourite person I have ever known. Of course, like almost all important people in my life, she left, by death. Actually my granddad died first, but my response to that was more stoic, as I knew him less. When my grandmother died it was as if all the tears I didn't spend as a baby (according to my mother I basically never cried or whined) were unlocked. Some time after that my parents officially split up, distance was too much. Previously a straight A student, my performance in school began to fall.

The value of the Malaysian ringgit declined against the Pound. The Asian crisis in the late 90s devastated the economy. Eventually, my dad needed the money. We had to sell our beautiful detached house and move into another house. The humiliation and emotional devastation, I think, has never left me. My mother met a man who would later become her second husband. Every year I visited my dad in the far east. Increasingly I became worse at school as I thundered through puberty, my self-esteem — which had been so high in childhood — a wreck. Nonetheless, throughout all years of my life I always had more friends than I could count.

Though by 17 I was feeling the pangs of depression, I was fed up. Determined not to fall into an abyss, detested at my own social inabilities, I embarked on a mission to rejuvenate myself. Through sheer force of personality I came to dominate the school scene. Not one piece of information about drama escaped me as I coaxed it out of people. In group relationships I came to exert disproportionate amounts of influence. I chased a girl who everyone wanted, used my growing social power to crush the opposition and "win the prize", only to realise that I didn't like her, and she didn't like me. Indeed, when I left school at 18, I felt like a King. Of course not all was well. My predicted grades were AAA. In reality, my socialising — and drinking — had left my grades in tatters. I did not make the grade for the universities that had provisionally accepted me. My father pointed out that I could still go to some other, less prestigious universities, and study law. Yes, I would be a lawyer, like my father. The law, after all, is a noble institution.

I did not like university. The people had a low quality sense of humour and a condemnable intellect. They were mundane in the extreme. I felt out of place everywhere I went and made few friends. My depression returned and began to increase. I accumulated huge debts, largely from drinking and other vices. My parents found out and angrily paid them off, time after time. In the second year of my law degree, I quit. By this time my mother had abandoned me and emigrated, becoming an expatriate in Thailand with her new husband (who I really like, btw. Really, he's great.) I was still heavily in debt to a bank (£1500, a lot if you don't have a job) that was now insisting that, since I was no longer a student, I start paying up. My parents found out. Oops.

So they brought me to Thailand. Not an amazing idea, in retrospect, and I did my gap year there, with 14 other people my age. Through clever manipulation of my professional life, I was able to give the impression I was a hard and dutiful worker - when in reality I descended into alcoholism, drinking at night (every night, sometimes I would get wasted for whole weeks in a row) and sleeping in the day. I was surrounded by very close friends with whom I did everything, and here my self esteem returned, as did my social power. As usual, all good things come to an end. 

Half way through that year my father died. This is still something I am coming to terms with.

Anyway I returned to Britain after my gap year and still had no idea what to do. Jobs were not forthcoming. Many of my old friends had moved away. I returned to depression and to drinking. I had missed the mother country so much in a year but it was not at all how I thought it would be. Quickly I became bored. My parents rented out our house as they still lived overseas and I had nowhere to live so I slept on friends sofas and spare rooms and did my TEFL qualification, and left, and I went back to Thailand and lived with my parents and worked there for a bit. It was also not the same, as all my friends had moved on. I couldn't bear it there any longer, so I returned to Malaysia, which is only a hop away, and here I am now, plodding on with my (admittedly well paid) job and with an amazing girlfriend who I actually met on this site, but really I'm not sure what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## Green99 (Nov 26, 2020)

If you are a student, you obviously faced the same problem as me. I once ordered an essay writing service and was deceived because it was an unverified service. I now select a company using

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EssayForAll/comments/hrlzv5
 because there are reviews that I can trust. Here you can drive any company into a search engine and find out everything about it, it's very convenient. Now I don't worry about being thrown for money.


----------

